# Textfile auslesen und Text ersetzen



## digger (9. Feb 2004)

Hey zusammen.
Ich verzweifle, weil ich nicht weiss, wie ein Textfile generell aufgebaut ist, wie ich es am einfachsten auslesen muss, und wie beispielsweise Text ersetzen funktioniert.
Besteht ein Textfile aus bytes? wie muss man sich das vorstellen?
Wie konvertiere ich Bytes in Strings - oder wie vergleiche ich Bytes - Beispielsweise möchte ich ";" durch "," in einer Textdatei ersetzen.
Ich arbeite in der RandomAccessFile -Klasse - muss ich da noch einen Buffer benutzen Wenn ja? wie spielt das alles zusammen.
Puuuh, viele Fragen - hoffentlich hat auch jemand eine Antwort auf alles.
Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.
Sam


----------



## Roar (9. Feb 2004)

jede datei ist nur eine ansammlung von bytes. mit java kannst du mit dem FileReader aus der textdatei lesen, dazu gibts massig beispiele. am besten du schaust ins javabuch. dort ist auch RandomAccess erklärt.


----------

